# CF Bases



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Jan 2005)

Hey folks another poll for your enjoyment. If I left out any CF base or have one there that is no longer in operation let me know so I may update the poll thanks.


----------



## Voltigeur (25 Jan 2005)

Hail Dragoon! I'm now RCMP with C Division but before at CFB Valcartier. Infantryman a day, Infantryman forever.

Check my post on current news... it will give headache since you are a dragoon!
And about your quotes, I feel so sorry for the Navy who have admirals who never been on a ship!  :crybaby:


----------



## big_johnson1 (25 Jan 2005)

Don't forget the 'wack! ASU Chilliwack still has people, something like 30-40 Reg I think?


----------



## Radop (25 Jan 2005)

Strat com in Kingston.  We can provide comms to the world but can't talk to one another. lol


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Jan 2005)

Voltigeur said:
			
		

> Check my post on current news... it will give headache since you are a dragoon!
> And about your quotes, I feel so sorry for the Navy who have admirals who never been on a ship!   :crybaby:



Ummm what???


----------



## Stefan Moxness (25 Jan 2005)

What about good ol' meaford?


----------



## Scott (25 Jan 2005)

That would be Petawawa.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Jan 2005)

John Doe said:
			
		

> What about good ol' meaford?



Is Meaford now known as CFB Meaford?


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Jan 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Is Meaford now known as CFB Meaford?




LFCA TC Meaford (last time I checked)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Jan 2005)

Michael OLeary said:
			
		

> LFCA TC Meaford (last time I checked)



Thanks thats what I thought...


----------



## buzgo (25 Jan 2005)

There is no longer a 'CFB Ottawa' but thats where I would be if it existed - I'm still not quite sure how to describe my location in those terms... CFSU(O) I guess.


----------



## Scott (25 Jan 2005)

Wouldn't that be contained within the confines of Pet?


----------



## gun plumber (26 Jan 2005)

Ya spelt it wrong.Its Wainwright.Anit got to much else to be proud of here,so it might as well be the spelling of it!LOL


----------



## Eowyn (26 Jan 2005)

Calgary isn't a base anymore, it's ASU Calgary, 41 CBG HQ and the Reserve units.


----------



## buzgo (26 Jan 2005)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be contained within the confines of Pet?



Ottawa, or Meaford?! Ottawa is definitely its own 'plane of existence.'


----------



## Scott (26 Jan 2005)

I meant Meaford, I only ever visited once (thank God)  ;D


----------



## Love793 (26 Jan 2005)

Meaford is it's own entity.  Only thing Meaford and Pet have in common, are a lot of Royals running around both.


----------



## Scott (26 Jan 2005)

My bad, thanks Love793.


----------



## SigPigs (26 Jan 2005)

You probably didn't forget it, but didn't even know we were here! It happens all the time. But we have about 150 pers here from CFNA HQ ( Canadian Forces Northern Area HQ) to 440 SQN, the Rangers and Cadet programs for the whole north. Our AOR is bigger than ALL of you guys down south. Much colder though!!   Oh well life up north.


----------



## Love793 (26 Jan 2005)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> My bad, thanks Love793.



LOL, No probs


----------



## Inch (26 Jan 2005)

SigPigs said:
			
		

> You probably didn't forget it, but didn't even know we were here! It happens all the time. But we have about 150 pers here from CFNA HQ ( Canadian Forces Northern Area HQ) to 440 SQN, the Rangers and Cadet programs for the whole north. Our AOR is bigger than ALL of you guys down south. Much colder though!!    Oh well life up north.



Sure 440 Sqn is in Yellowknife, but would you believe it's actually part of 17 Wing Winnipeg.

http://www.airforce.dnd.ca/17wing/squadron/squadron_e.asp

443 Sqn in Victoria actually belongs to 12 Wing Shearwater, same as all TacHel Sqns belong to 1 Wing which has it's HQ at CFB Kingston. Kinda screwy but that's how our operational control is set up in the Air Force. 

As for locales, you are correct.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (28 Jan 2005)

Just kind of wondering whether it would have been better to have polled geographical locations rather than calling everything CFB's.  For instance there are units in Prince Albert, Red Deer, overseas...

On a separate note, I have looked on this forum for other polls.  Is there one somewhere and I am missing it?  If not, is it possible to add a section for all polls conducted?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Jan 2005)

I think it was pretty obvious that I was looking for *major* installations and not geographical locations.


----------



## X Royal (28 Jan 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I think it was pretty obvious that I was looking for *major* installations and not geographical locations.





> So where are you posted...Reg and reserve members
> 
> 
> > *Not so obvious*
> ...


----------



## Armymedic (28 Jan 2005)

John Doe said:
			
		

> What about good ol' meaford?



Not Pet, 

But an detachment of Borden, as Dundurn is a detachment of Moose Jaw.

Ottawa should be an entity of its own.


----------



## Radop (30 Jan 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> There is no longer a 'CFB Ottawa' but thats where I would be if it existed - I'm still not quite sure how to describe my location in those terms... CFSU(O) I guess.



Swanning I would call it, lol.  Better than Afghanistan though, eh.


----------



## Love793 (1 Feb 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Not Pet,
> 
> But an detachment of Borden, as Dundurn is a detachment of Moose Jaw.
> 
> Ottawa should be an entity of its own.



LFCA TC Meaford (Formerly, RCR Battleschool) is its own entity.  Has its own UIC, run by a Strat LCol and PPCLI CWO.  Falls under the admin control of LFCA.


----------

